
Nerdspotting: A real live Kindle user - jmorin007
http://valleywag.com/355159/a-real-live-kindle-user
======
pg
Trevor has one. After about 2 minutes of using it, I realized it was going to
be one of those things I'd see again in 10 years and say "Wow, is that a
Kindle? I remember those."

~~~
pius
Ouch.

------
pius
It's funny how the buzz has died down on this after such a huge hype-up and
grand talk of "changing the way people read." Reminds me of the Segway.

~~~
pchristensen
And Sony Reader. Once someone releases one of these without a CRIPPLING copy
protection scheme, then we'll talk.

------
foonamefoo
Funny thing is it _looks_ like someone using a Newton on the subway.

------
divia
I have one that I often read on the subway, and I get a lot of questions about
it. I've never seen anyone else carrying one around.

